# trunk reel out light question



## abraxasil (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello All -

If this has been covered on another post I apologise......
I have just gotten a reel out trunk light and want to install it in my 66 GTO. Does anyone know how and where it will mount, wiring concerns, pictures, anything??? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

